# --REVO Summer Sale is Almost Over--



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump. Only 4 days left!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

2 days left! Call your local Revo dealer today!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

The sale has been extended from the 18th to the end of the month!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Only 8 days left to get in on the sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

7 days left!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump it up. 3 days left for special pricing!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Bump. 3 days left for the Revo software sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

2 days left!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

